# justiceformydad.com



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have aread about this case, especially the Case Details and this report.

Then ask yourself when you issue that security check for the credit card/mortgage etc.

Is this worth a jail term?

And are you REALLY thinking of buying property here?

You must be mad.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Have aread about this case, especially the Case Details and this report.
> 
> Then ask yourself when you issue that security check for the credit card/mortgage etc.
> 
> ...


Or greedy and stupid.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was told when i arrived here That contracts don't mean ****E, I guess this is true...This guy will do the full term.
No one cares what people do to other people here in the name of money..It's all about what you can take from some one else for the most part (ex-pats excluded of course, but not entirely). I have never seen in my entire life people acting and doing business so unethically, Or is it just me???


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> I was told when i arrived here That contracts don't mean ****E, I guess this is true...This guy will do the full term.
> No one cares what people do to other people here in the name of money..It's all about what you can take from some one else for the most part (ex-pats excluded of course, but not entirely). I have never seen in my entire life people acting and doing business so unethically, Or is it just me???


Its the local culture. Which is fine by me but when they speak of lofty morals and all that gibberish about how their name and reputation matters, i am in splits.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I can understand someone in jail for having a cheque presented after they paid off a debt and can prove so - happened to a friend of a good friend.

I can't understand the first case, why the man bought the villas back at a higher price than he sold them for himself. I assume he originally made a personal guarantees on returns?


----------

